
Electromagnetic Pumping of Molten Salts - peter_d_sherman
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/224156639_Electromagnetic_pumping_of_molten_salts
======
peter_d_sherman
Salt, which is apparently not very magnetic at room temperatures... apparently
is, at high (molten) temperatures...

Fascinating!

What other amazing things about Physics did I not know? :-) <g> :-)

